# [Gelöst]Datum und Uhrzeit automatisch einstellen

## Hanisch

Hallo,

bei mir ist die Uhrzeit immer um eine Stunde zurückgestellt, obwohl ich als Zeitzone 'Europe/Berlin' eingestellt habe.

In den Systemeinstellungen -> Datum und Uhrzeit automatisch einstellen ist alles ausgegraut.

Was muß ich installieren, damit ich die Uhrzeit automatisch bekommen kann?

Ich glaube, ich hab's gefunden.

```
emerge -av ntp
```

Nun habe ich den Zeitserver auf europe.pool.ntp.org eingestellt und die Uhrzeit ist wieder um eine Stunde zurück.

Ansonsten ist alles ausgegraut.

Wie kriegt man nun die richtige Uhrzeit für die Zeitzone Europe/Berlin?

Gruß

Ch. HanischLast edited by Hanisch on Sat Jan 26, 2013 4:47 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Hollowman

Mach mal als root ein 

```
# cp /usr/share/zoneinfo/Europe/Berlin /etc/localtime
```

Sebastian

----------

## Hanisch

 *Hollowman wrote:*   

> Mach mal als root ein 
> 
> ```
> # cp /usr/share/zoneinfo/Europe/Berlin /etc/localtime
> ```
> ...

 

 Das habe ich schon mehrfach gemacht und nach erneutem Booten ist die Uhrzeit wieder um eine Stunde zurückgestellt.

Erst nachdem ich 'Datum und Zeit einstellen' -> Haken bei 'Datum und Uhrzeit automatisch einstellen' raus und wieder rein -> Anwenden  gemacht habe stimmt die Zeit.

Zeitserver: europe.pool.ntp.org

Es wird ausgeschrieben:

UTC      12:10

Berlin    13:10

Gruß

Ch. Hanisch

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Ist das ein DualBoot Rechner mit Windows?

Wie sieht die Datei /etc/conf.d/hwclock aus?

Was gibt ein

```
# hwclock -r && date
```

als root aus?

Sebastian

----------

## Hanisch

 *Hollowman wrote:*   

> Hi
> 
> Ist das ein DualBoot Rechner mit Windows?

 

Nein, Gentoo in einer VirtualBox. 

 *Quote:*   

> Wie sieht die Datei /etc/conf.d/hwclock aus?

 

```
# Set CLOCK to "UTC" if your Hardware Clock is set to UTC (also known as

# Greenwich Mean Time).  If that clock is set to the local time, then

# set CLOCK to "local".  Note that if you dual boot with Windows, then

# you should set it to "local".

clock="UTC"

#clock="local"

# If you want the hwclock script to set the system time (software clock)

# to match the current hardware clock during bootup, leave this

# commented out.

# However, you can set this to "NO" ifyou are running a modern kernel

# with CONFIG_RTC_HCTOSYS set to y and your hardware clock set to UTC.

#clock_hctosys="YES"

# If you do not want to set the hardware clock to the current system

# time (software clock) during shutdown, set this to no.

#clock_systohc="YES"

# If you wish to pass any other arguments to hwclock during bootup,

# you may do so here. Alpha users may wish to use --arc or --srm here.

clock_args=""

TIMEZONE="Europe/Berlin"
```

 *Quote:*   

> Was gibt ein
> 
> ```
> # hwclock -r && date
> ```
> ...

 

```
gentoo_VM ~ # hwclock -r && date

Sa 26 Jan 2013 16:58:35 CET  -0.523762 Sekunden

Sa 26. Jan 16:58:35 CET 2013
```

Das stimmt so.

Ich habe inzwischen gemacht gemäß http://loescher.gmxhome.de/gentoo.html

Zeitzone:

ln -sf /usr/share/zoneinfo/Europe/Berlin /etc/localtime

Einträge in /etc/rc.conf:

CLOCK="UTC"

KEYMAP="de-latin1-nodeadkeys"

Jetzt funktioniert es wohl.

Gruß

Ch. Hanisch

----------

